# My girl just turned 16 June 21, 2012



## Sodagirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Soda has been my best friend for over 16 wonderful years. Everyday I thank my lucky stars she is still by my side. She has slowed down over the years, but get her to a lake and the puppy comes right back out. Just like a little kid you have to drag her out of the water because her teeth are chattering. For all those senior owners let's enjoy everyday.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy sweet 16th to sweet Soda. Welcome to the forum. Hope you have many more wonderful years together.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Happy 16th birthday to Soda! Please post some pictures, esp. of her enjoying the lake!


----------



## chris428 (Jan 14, 2008)

Happy birthday Soda ~~


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Soda!! 

I hope you will post some photos of your special girl!


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Happy Birthday Soda, wow a great age and glad to hear that she enjoys going to the lake


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

16!! That is so great and you are so lucky - both of you - to have had such a long life together.

But we need pictures!!! :wavey:


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday Soda. Wonderful that she is still enjoying life so much. .......yes pictures please


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

Sodagirl said:


> Soda has been my best friend for over 16 wonderful years. Everyday I thank my lucky stars she is still by my side. She has slowed down over the years, but get her to a lake and the puppy comes right back out. Just like a little kid you have to drag her out of the water because her teeth are chattering. For all those senior owners let's enjoy everyday.


Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

wow!!...16..thats a great age...welcome!! and we need those photos of your girl!!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Wow...that is amazing!!!! Need pics...


----------



## luvbuzz (Oct 27, 2010)

:worthless
Want to see a wonderful picture of your precious girl


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

Happy Birthday Soda!! What a wonderful celebration 




luvbuzz said:


> :worthless
> Want to see a wonderful picture of your precious girl


^^^^ this too!! picture PLEASE  ^^^^


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Birthday, Soda! Can you tell that we all would like to see some pictures of your precious girl??


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Happy birthday!! We definitely need some pictures!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Happy 16th Birthday Soda, would love to see some pictures of your precious girl.

My bridge boy made it to 15.5, we were hoping he'd be around for his 16th, but it was not meant to be.

Wishing you many more happy, healthy years to come with Soda. What a great life she's had.


----------



## Wendi (Jul 2, 2012)

Happy Happy Birthday Soda! 16! Amazing!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Happy Birthday Soda! I am always so happy to hear of long-lived Goldens....makes me smile!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

welcome to the forum, and happy happy birthday to your sweet girl. I agree, we need photos!


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

Happy sweet 16th Soda  Yeah, a pic of her would be lovely


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How wonderful to get to enjoy your girl for 16 long years! Hoping you get many more years to come!!


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Happy 16th Birthday Soda !!! would love to see a picture of you !!!


----------



## Sodagirl (Jul 4, 2012)

Here is a pic of Soda.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Thank you for posting. Great photo and Soda, sweet Soda, she is beautiful.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I hope you bought her a car...lol. She's a beauty !!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy belated 16th Birthday Soda!!! You are a beautiful girl....keep enjoying life!!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

What a sweet face. Here's to many more birthdays. Thanks for sharing the photo.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Soda*

Happy Birthday, sweet Soda!! 
I LOVE HER NAME!
The picture of Soda in the Lake is just beautiful-hope you frame it!!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Beautiful picture!


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

What a beautiful girl!!! Happy belated birthday to her!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Soda!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Soda is so beautiful, thank you for sharing her picture.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy happy birthday sweet Soda. You are the hope of what we all want for our golden friends. Bless your heart. I hope you have lots of fun this summer and many more birthdays.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Great photo. Happy Birthday Soda!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

She is beautiful!! She doesn't look old at all!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Happy Birthday Soda!! She is so pretty and doesnt look 16 AT ALL!! Hoping for many more birthdays!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Soda is a beautiful girl! Happy Birthday!!


----------



## Lucky Penny (Nov 13, 2011)

Wow, go Soda! Happy Birthday to her! 16 is amazing!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Wow Happy Birthday Soda!  That is amazing how great she looks for 16! 

You need to let her drive now. LOL. We told our Koda at 16 she can drive and if she lives to be 21 she can have a beer!  LOL


----------



## Skipperella (Jul 27, 2012)

Wow that's fantastic! Happy birthday! Can I ask what kind of food you feed her?


----------

